# straight antifreeze or mixed?



## Doc

For those that change your own antifreeze do you dilute the antifreeze or put in straight antifreeze and let it mix with whats in the block?

As i understand it straight antifreeze is good to -40.  Plenty good for my use.


----------



## DaveNay

Doc said:
			
		

> For those that change your own antifreeze do you dilute the antifreeze or put in straight antifreeze and let it mix with whats in the block?
> 
> As i understand it straight antifreeze is good to -40.  Plenty good for my use.



I always dilute it.  I have a jug of antifreeze sitting in the shop (diluted) and when it runs out, I buy another one (undiluted), and pour half the new into the empty old.  Then I top them both off with water.  This has just become a habit, and ensures that I have the proper dilution available.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

A 50-50 mix will give you -34 protection. I always dilute, straight anti-freeze won't allow enough cooling, or so I have heard.


----------



## Big Dog

OhioTC18 said:
			
		

> A 50-50 mix will give you -34 protection. I always dilute, straight anti-freeze won't allow enough cooling, or so I have heard.



Ditto!


----------



## Doc

I was talking with a guy from an auto shop and he said the last two places he worked at never diluted.  They allowed it to mix with what was already in the block.  He never mentioned any cooling issues but I didn't ask.  
I always dilute (when I change my own) because i didn't think it protected the lower temps if not diluted half and half.  The lasst few times though I've had them done at a shop.  And I never asked them.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Doc said:
			
		

> For those that change your own antifreeze do you dilute the antifreeze or put in straight antifreeze and let it mix with whats in the block?
> 
> As i understand it straight antifreeze is good to -40.  Plenty good for my use.



If you're changing your antifreeze, there should be nothing left in the block for it to mix with.


----------



## Doc

I never open the drain plugs on the block for the car or truck ...on the boat that's a different story .....
Do you drain your block?


----------



## HGM

50/50 will give you the best cooling and protection as a rule of thumb.. The water will actually cool better than the coolant, but the coolant lubricates and helps to keep it from freezing.. 

Here lately, I've been using the pre mixed.. I'm sold on it for a couple of reasons.. Primarily for the fact that the water doesnt have the minerals and comtaminants in it that regular tap water has.. This will help reduce scaling in the cooling system build up.. Its already the proper mix and conviniently bottled for use ... 

I only drain the radiator, the block is mostly empty when its drained... So, the refill is much more acurate if the coolant is premixed(by you or the MFG)..


----------



## Doc

Sounds like a good plan to stick with Greg.  I also like the idea of pre mix.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I like a little tonic water!  That lemon spritz makes it go down just right!


----------



## Junkman

This is the latest and greatest in anti freeze..... It will save you  money in the long haul.......



Part No.
ZXGO51   Valvoline [Antifreeze] Zerex GO5; Gallon
Zerex G-05 is a low-silicate, low-pH, phosphate-free, pre-charged formula that is designed to protect automotive and diesel engines from rust and corrosion. Zerex G05 is approved by Ford and by Daimler-Chrysler for worldwide applications including all MTU and Mercedes engines.

Approved by Ford and DaimlerChrysler for use in automotive and diesel engines.
Utilizes hybrid organic acid technology to minimize inhibitor depletion
Low-silicate, low-pH and phosphate-free formula
Provides protection against liner pitting and corrosion 
Helps prevent rust and corrosion
Helps prevent hot weather boil-overs and cold weather freeze-ups
Protects all cooling system metals, including aluminum


----------



## HGM

Junkman said:
			
		

> This is the latest and greatest in anti freeze..... It will save you  money in the long haul.......
> 
> Utilizes hybrid *organic acid technology *to minimize inhibitor depletion
> Low-silicate, low-pH and phosphate-free formula
> Provides protection against liner pitting and corrosion
> Helps prevent rust and corrosion
> Helps prevent hot weather boil-overs and cold weather freeze-ups
> Protects all cooling system metals, including aluminum




The only thing that concerns me about that is that it is OAT... As in Dexcool style antifreeze .... I dont know enough about it to praise it or slam it, but Dexcool and typical OAT(orange) antifreeze is prone to geling from contamination and cavitation of the cooling system, causing major engine damage.. If your interested, do a search for Dexcool, GM is having a hell of a time getting past the use of that stuff.. Fortunatly Ford only used it breifly in two models... It very well may be good stuff, I havent heard of it yet..


----------



## Junkman

This has been proven by use in Mercedes for many years.  I have been using it in my Benz and have never had a problem.  In fact, I have never replaced a water pump or radiator in any of the Benz's that I have had since they started using that formula.  Both gas and diesel.  I intend to use it in my Kubota when I change it.      Junk.....


----------



## cj7

Just do not mix the two colors together... bad bad very bad... you end up changng the pump, freeze plugs


I always dilute.


----------



## Trakternut

One should never run straight antifreeze.  First off, it doesn't cool as well as a 50/50 mix. Secondly, at bitterly cold temps, it will create a slush in the system that impedes flow.
  Half-and-half mix tests to -40.  
 As far as completly draing blocks: Walley-World, or your favorite department store, as well as auto parts and farm supply stores carry testers.  Change your antifreeze, but don't completely fill the rad or water bottle.  Drive for a day to get it mixed really well, then test. Add straight antifreeze, or straight water, dependant on whether it's too strong or too weak, until the system is completely full.
  You're good to go!
    Tn


----------



## Kubota King

i purchase it pre mixed in the jug. It is a little more money but I have never, ever had any of my engine's over Heat! i Buy it from the Motorcyle shop, its the only place I can find it & well worth it.


----------

